# NEED HELP ASAP PLEASE



## SOtarget (Apr 6, 2022)

Need help ASAP.
I got two missed calls to which the voicemail said they’d like to hire me and the date of orientation. Couldn’t get back immediately because I was attending funeral services. Called back a couple days after to get more information and confirm my employment, the guest services team member said HR PERSON is not available currently but will take my info down and will call in 30 minutes. Never got a call that day, so I called the next. It was the same guy and he said my note was still there and that between us their HR lady SUCKS at responding back to people. Waited a couple days and never heard anything from them. I checked my application status online and it says no longer considered. Should I still attend the orientation or is it a red flag to not work at that store if they’re that unorganized.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hello and welcome. You’ll need to contact your store (yet again) to see what’s going on. ASANTS (all stores are not the same), but my Target does seem to be rather disorganized when it comes to the hiring/orientation process and getting anyone to return a phone call can be darn near impossible. Your store may be the same. I hope it works out well for you. Good luck!


----------



## Yellowstone96 (Apr 6, 2022)

You got turned down because you didn’t reply in time. Just resubmit application again


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 6, 2022)

SOtarget said:


> Need help ASAP.
> I got two missed calls to which the voicemail said they’d like to hire me and the date of orientation. Couldn’t get back immediately because I was attending funeral services. Called back a couple days after to get more information and confirm my employment, the guest services team member said HR PERSON is not available currently but will take my info down and will call in 30 minutes. Never got a call that day, so I called the next. It was the same guy and he said my note was still there and that between us their HR lady SUCKS at responding back to people. Waited a couple days and never heard anything from them. I checked my application status online and it says no longer considered. Should I still attend the orientation or is it a red flag to not work at that store if they’re that unorganized.


Call and ask to talk to a LOD or any manager.  I wouldn't trust that the guest service person was passing your message along.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 6, 2022)

If you applied online why wouldn't Target just email you?

Playing phone tag is something we did twenty years ago.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 6, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## buliSBI (Apr 6, 2022)

To make things smoother for future application, I would recommending making contact with the store HR and explain the issue of not be able return their initial call.  That will help let them know not to immediately reject your next application.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 6, 2022)

buliSBI said:


> To make things smoother for future application, I would recommending making contact with the store HR and explain the issue of not be able return their initial call.  That will help let them know not to immediately reject your next application


Are you serious?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 6, 2022)

If they didn't tell you directly in voicemail to contact the store and gave you the orientation date and time (assuning it's not already past) I would just show up, in uniform and see what happens... at the worst you wasted a couple of hours


----------



## buliSBI (Apr 6, 2022)

OP:
Yes show up to the scheduled orientation.



Planosss enraged said:


> Are you serious?


Yes.  If the OP's message was never forwarded to store HR and they were changed to no longer considered, it help to reach out to the HR to explain the circumstances.


----------

